# Digital Camera with 18x optical zoom...



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a Canon 400D that i've had for a while now, but i'm looking to get something that's a little easy to take places and more of a point and shoot.

I've been looking at the Panasonic FZ18 and the Fuji S8000.

These are both around the £200 mark which is all i want to spend really.

Can anyone recommend one over the other or another camera in the same price range?

The camera will be used for taking pics of cars that are being detailed, befores, during, after etc and also taken on holidays.

I'm off on holiday tomorrow night, so any responses that are super fast would be appreciated :lol:

Also, any places to get them from, that are good prices - preferably shops i can walk into tomorrow, or maybe even get at Gatwick airport, as i see they have a Dixons.

Thanks in advance all :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Probably nothing between them.

The 18x thing is a gimmick anyway y the time you are at 18x magnification the picture quality is gonna be crap!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's interesting.

Ok, another question then. What camera would you go for, that's under £200 and would suffice my needs


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you stretch to £250? If so my choice would be the canon G9!

http://www.digitalrev.com/en/canon-powershot-g9-digital-camera-2139.html


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

God that thing is ugly! :lol:

I can pay the £250, i just wanted a cheap and cheerful, that can get a little abuse.

I'll have a google and see if i can find a cheaper place - and hope that Dixons at the airport have it for sale - if they don't it'll be get purchased in the States 

Do you have any other runners up that you may consider?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Panasonic TZ5


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool.

Thanks for that rmorgan - i'll see if i can find them instore tomorrow and have a little play with both :thumb:

Thanks again for your help


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

i've got a Panasonic FZ8 (7/8MP IIRC). 12x optical at full MP and 18x optical at 3MP due to the way it crops the sensor.

Picture quality isn't any different at 1x than at 18x (on 3MP mode) as its a optical zoom not a silly digital one that you can do in Ps. :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I've got a 350D and was in the exact same situation. Wanted something to point and click and fit in a pocket. 

Bought an Ixus 70 and it's superb.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a little Canon Ixus 860is and it is awesome - only 3x or so, but optical image stab, very small, fast and quality build makes it idea for a little travel camera. Reasonable degree of manual controls if you want it as well


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmmm - so that's narrowed it down to all 5 then :lol:

Think i might be in for a long day tomorrow!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not an easy decision  
These sites are very good for reviews: http://www.photographyblog.com http://www.digicamreview.com


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had a little gander over on www.dpreview.com and the 2 that rmorgan mentioned get very similar reviews - going to work through the ones you guys have mentioned next :lol:

Thanks for the links Dave


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nikon Coolpix S200 or S210. Good picture quality and fits in shirt pocket. I always have mine with me and has a good flash, sub£150.00


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Panasonic TZ5


I dont see much difference to the with the TZ3 tho apart from pixels and price.Both these cameras look good and you get the wide angle with them.

I have a Sony H3 at the moment, very nice camera wont fit in your pocket tho as such.


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Go with the Panasonic FZ18, it is one of the best of that type of camera'sw out there. Now they have a FZ28 which is even better, 10mp vs 8mp.


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Heh i just went from a FZ18 to a eos 450D last week because i wanted something more


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

agentf1 said:


> Go with the Panasonic FZ18, it is one of the best of that type of camera'sw out there. Now they have a FZ28 which is even better, 10mp vs 8mp.


Old thread, I know - sorry to drag it up.

Ive just bought the FZ28 and IMHO its a brilliant camera.

The 18x zoom is excellent with great clarity and the macro facility is stunning. Combined with HD (1080) video recording and a £249 price tag, I couldn't be happier. For me, going up from a compact, its all the camera (and more) I could ever need. A great solution for those not wanting to step up to SLRs yet.

Again, sorry to drag up an old(ish) thread.


----------

